# 6 Tips for Working with Green Wood



## Rich Sheridan (May 24, 2018)

I am new to woodworking and building my first workbench. I got some 2x6x8 oak ruff cut that looks pretty green. I asked on another wood forum and was suggested I let it dry for a year a inch. Well everything is built but the top. I really dont want to wait 2 years to finish my bench. Any suggestions?


----------



## r jackson (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know what kind of oak you have. Some species dry more uniformly than others and a lot depends on how straight the grain is. I have some thick boards that have some warp that I intend to use some 1/2" all thread run through bored holes. I figure three or four 30" or so should hold the top together (along with some good wood glue). You need to true the edges as well as possible and get the together quickly because warps are hard to straighten. Good luck.


----------



## PhilM (Dec 18, 2018)

I brought home some storm-felled oak from a neighbor's yard a few days ago, and when I started to work with it, I found it was full of wood borer larvae. What should I do? 
I have this stuff in buckets and a wheelbarrow in my garage...Are these larvae a threat to my house/furniture?


----------

